# Le Champion SL Ti



## m4j2t (Jun 12, 2008)

I recieved my Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti the other day. I place the order on a Saturday, and it was delivered the following Thursday. They do not process orders on the weekends, so it was four days shipping. I got an email asking to confirm the condition of the package, and it was acceptable. The bike was very easy to put together, but I like doing things like that. The first thing I did was swap the 172.5mm 53/39T crankset for a compact 175mm 50/36T. I wanted to do this while the other was still new, as I am selling it (I live in Denver and ride the mountains). I had to re-align the brake pads , but other than that everything was in perfect working order. I went through to torque everything, and found that it was mostly perfect. The people at BD have been responsive to all my emails, often answering within a few hours, but never did I wait longer than a day.

The only road bike I have to compare it to is my 56cm 1996 Cannondale R700 with shimano 105. I have 5000 miles on that bike, but I have not ridden it seriously in the past 5 years. After a career change I am getting back to my passion for two wheels, and the R700 was literally beating me into a bad mood on almost every ride. 300 miles later I bought the Moto. I had no idea riding could be so freaking cool... The road I ride on is below average with very course pavement (glued gravel 1/2" chunks--I call it perma-gravel) and cracks that span 1". The old bike would telegraph every single pebble straight into my spine. Enter the Moto... The extremely uncomfortable and annoying buzz of the perma-gravel is dampened out almost completely; the one inch chasms that felt like a claw hammer shot to the tail bone on the Cannondale are reduced to just a dull thuds on the Moto. The Cannondale weight was 19.8lbs, so I didn't really expect the 16ish lb Moto (no I don't have a scale right now) to feel that much lighter, but by golly it's like the friggin bike is not even there. They don't do a great job of explaining this on the website, but the top tube and down tubes are not round. They are formed and look quite nice. The ritchey WCS components all have the actual torque values for each bolt printed right on them, so does the crankset. I won't review the Ultegra SL because hell--it's what you'd expect--effortless and efficient. I'm still in the fitting process--about 100 miles spread out over 3 rides, but I think it is taking so long because I'm trying to make it work with the stock saddle. I think it's just to narrow for my sit bones, "the boys" go to sleep after about 15 minutes, and I can't stay in one position for very long. I may invert the stem to sit more upright, but I haven't gone that far yet, nor do I think I would prefer it because ,y arms and shoulders are not over-burdoned. I think it's the saddle width because my old MTB (1994 CRO-MO Barracuda) has a light weight minimally padded WTB saddle that is considerable wider. I turned it (the Cuda) into an urban assault machine with 2.5" hook-worm tires and a rack for mounting my daughters child seat (better training tool than my HRM--she doesn't want to stop EVER!!!), and I ride that all over as well without any of the discomfort the narrow SKYE gives me. I'm going to test my theory by swapping them out for a ride or two. Other than the fitting, nimble, stable, and rigid are all characteristics that come to mind when I think about my rides. 

I'm writing this just because when I went looking for some info on this bike, I had a difficult time finding any posts from owners. Being hesitant to drop the coin on this bike, I wished there was more reviews from normal schmucks like me. I would say if you are thinking of buying one, I believe you will be pleased with the bike. Pay careful attention to the geometry though. I am 5'10" with a 33" inseam in my shoes and would normally look at the 56cm size. The 56cm Le Champ SL Ti has a 572mm (57.2cm) top tube length, which is closer to a 58cm bike. The 550mm of the 53cm Le Champ fits me just fine, infact I may try a one centimeter shorter stem. I am very happy and fit well on the 53cm that I purchased.

BTW, If your in the area of 56th and tower (near DIA) and you want to do a group ride of 30 miles+ ending with lunch at the moonlight diner PM me. I'm laid back but I like to ride my best--even if I'm a bit slower than I used to be...


----------



## frank828 (Oct 13, 2007)

bah

people are gonna call you names(shill, etc) cuz u only have one post and its a favorable BD thing. 

personally i ordered a le champ sl on 6/15(sun) and 8 business days later i still dont have a bike. I have a feeling i wont be seeing anything until at least wed or friday.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

For someone who only has three posts; two of which were not of a constructive nature and sound bitter. Don't make judgments about how people feel about their choices to drop as much cash on bike as they would for a small used car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roMxTYVxj98


----------



## Kenal0 (Sep 13, 2005)

I recently received my LeChampion Ti. I ordered it on a Sunday and received it on Thursday.
I have about 300 miles on it and really like it. My old bike was aluminum with Carbon fork, seat and chain stays. I wanted something a little smoother. The Ti bike definitely rides nicer.
No problems with setup, pretty easy. I did swap the brake calipers from my old bike. I prefer the Ultegra calipers to the Cane Creek. Also swapped the tires with my Michelin Carbons.
Kenal0


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

You guys need to poast some pix.


----------



## frank828 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the review btw. 

its really helping me out with deciding on the size of frame i should go with on the Ti bike.


----------



## m4j2t (Jun 12, 2008)

I took picks while I unpacked it, but honestly the best pics of this bike are on the BD wesite. If I get a chance later I'll post some up.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks much for the detailed comments on your experience with the Le Champ. I am still considering one but I am having a hard time with my bias against compact geometry. Bad choice on their part to leave such a gap in size between 56cm and 59cm as I am sure 58cm would fit like a glove. Let us know more as you spend more time in the saddle.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

m4j2t said:


> "the boys" go to sleep after about 15 minutes...


That just ain't right- I mean really ain't right. Change your saddle or adjust your cockpit before you take another 30 mile ride.


----------



## m4j2t (Jun 12, 2008)

Been through 4 saddles I am currently test riding the SMP strike PRO and Glider to see which one fits better. The SMP took care of the numbness problems. I have another thread over in another forum discussing this. it's titled more saddle questions. So far so good on the moto. I've got her all fit up, and am looking to do my first century on it by the end of the month.... I'll let you know.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

m4j2t said:


> Been through 4 saddles I am currently test riding the SMP strike PRO and Glider to see which one fits better. The SMP took care of the numbness problems. I have another thread over in another forum discussing this. it's titled more saddle questions. So far so good on the moto. I've got her all fit up, and am looking to do my first century on it by the end of the month.... I'll let you know.


4 saddles in 2 weeks? Why not just use the saddle from your Cannondale?


----------



## m4j2t (Jun 12, 2008)

The numbness and general mis-fit of the saddle on the cannondale is what prompted me to get this bike. I was experiencing the same thing over there. When I started to look into fitting the CD better, I found the Moto and decided to just replace it all together. I explain it a little better in the saddle thread. I was experiencing the same thing on the CD, and I did start replacing saddles on that bike first. Even way back when I rode the CD a lot I had numbness, but I was a young indestructable mountain biker at the time. I didn't think a little (a lot) of numbness was any big deal. Now I know better. My body has changed a lot since the last time I was serious about cycling, so i notice the discomfort more. I'm a long way from the fitness level I was at back then...


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

m4j2t said:


> The numbness and general mis-fit of the saddle on the cannondale is what prompted me to get this bike. I was experiencing the same thing over there. When I started to look into fitting the CD better, I found the Moto and decided to just replace it all together. I explain it a little better in the saddle thread. I was experiencing the same thing on the CD, and I did start replacing saddles on that bike first. Even way back when I rode the CD a lot I had numbness, but I was a young indestructable mountain biker at the time. I didn't think a little (a lot) of numbness was any big deal. Now I know better. My body has changed a lot since the last time I was serious about cycling, so i notice the discomfort more. I'm a long way from the fitness level I was at back then...



go to a specialized dealer...

They have the 'ass-ometer" that will tell you how wide of a saddle to get... MEASURE!!!!!

Dont take peoples word!

Numbness is a sign that you are mis positioned on the bike. 



Also make sure that you are positioned correct on the saddle... If you are using it improper.... Of Course you are going to hurt!


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

"The first thing I did was swap the 172.5mm 53/39T crankset for a compact 175mm 50/36T. I wanted to do this while the other was still new, as I am selling it"

That's exactly what I did! I love my TI


----------

